
Show HN: Fork – a fast and friendly Git client for Mac and Windows - DanPristupov
https://git-fork.com
======
cprecioso
This seems interesting for day-to-day operations, as a replacement for Tower
or SourceTree! However an app I've found really helps with arcane Git
incantations (anything that rewrites history) is GitUp for macOS. I've always
found it underappreciated.

[http://gitup.co](http://gitup.co)

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
Git fork actually has more features than gitup and runs with lower ram. You
can try it out to see what I mean

------
neilalexander
Single best feature: It's not an Electron app.

~~~
h1d
How does this "feature" make your life better?

~~~
badsectoracula
I'd guess better performance, more responsiveness, less wasted resources (RAM,
disk space, etc) and longer battery life and less fan noise for laptops.

------
rcatcher
I switched to Fork a few months ago from GitKraken. Fork is faster and it's
using much less memory, it's nice to see developers who still care about
usability and performance rather than about development speed.

------
almostdigital
Switched to Fork from GitX and couldn't be happier (and I won't miss the hunt
for whatever GitX fork is the most up to date when reinstalling)

The interactive rebase is awesome and it even makes a backup tag for you.

Btw Dan I will gladly pay for a licence when/if you decide to make it a paid
app.

~~~
h1d
What made you pick gitx today compared to other (free) alternatives?

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
Speed. Simplicity. And RAM usage.

------
52-6F-62
Nice job!

I don't usually use a Git client with a UI, but I'm going to be giving this a
try on a couple of current projects at work.

You should add a "buy me a coffee/beer" option. I'm sure you'd gain some
support

------
kitsunesoba
This has been my daily driver ever since Github Desktop dumped native in favor
of electron. Zero complaints, it’s pretty awesome.

------
wheresvic1
This looks super cool - would it be possible to have a linux (ubuntu) build as
well?

~~~
DanPristupov
Fork is native on both platforms so it will be tricky to implement and
maintain a Linux version.

------
ucacian
I switched to Fork from SourceTree because it has tabbed interface. My desktop
is no longer cluttered with windows! It's been great. One question: How can I
commit and push at the same time?

~~~
DanPristupov
Hi. There are two options: 1. Hold `alt` key when press the commit button, 2.
Enable 'Automatically push on commits' in Fork preferences.

~~~
ucacian
Ah! I thought I searched everywhere, but how did I miss that? Thanks!

------
m3tr0s
When it is out of beta, will it be still free? I think I should try something
more lightweight than GitKraken, it hangs up more and more often.

~~~
DanPristupov
I call it beta because I keep adding new features every release.

Fork might become paid but not in the near future.

~~~
yehosef
Seems like a mistake to me. Charge a small fee ($5-10) for "beta testers" (aka
everyone now) limited to 2000 users. If you don't sell anything - fine. But if
you do, it'll encourage and enable you to continue developing and may even
generate more interest/publicity (FOMO).

~~~
skinnymuch
I’m sure the reason is sensible but why the limit of users? Is 2000 just to
keep it manageable? The app has a lot of features already and is stable.

~~~
yehosef
No, the 2000 limit is just for the "beta price" with that assumption that the
future price would be more (I'd assume $15-30)

It accomplishes a few things - measures interest, give people that value the
product a way to thank the creator, and adds a FOMO factor which can be good
for publicity, if he wants it.

When Google Reader shutdown, Feedly offered 5000 lifetime subscriptions for
~$100 (vs $65/year). They sold out in 8 hours. It's not the same case, I
understand - but the idea is similar.

------
throwawayjuly
This looks great! Just wondering what your long term plans are? Are you
eventually going to make a business out of it?

~~~
DanPristupov
I've been working on Fork in my spare time. It would be great if it become
something bigger one day. I don't have any particular plans though.

------
thedangler
What did you use to develop this, and what did you use for the installer?
Windows and Mac

~~~
DanPristupov
I didn't use anything fancy. Cocoa + Dmg for Mac and WPF + Squirrel for
Windows.

------
dustinchilson
Looks nice, It doesn't seem to like git protocol v2 in git 2.18.

~~~
DanPristupov
Not yet. Git 2.18 has been released just a week ago :).

------
smolsky
Two questions:

1) Does it have a side-by-side diff?

2) If not, can I plug my own app?

~~~
DanPristupov
There's side-by-side diff (it appears on spacebar press). You can also use
external diff tools.

Update: both features are available in Mac version and will appear on Windows
platform soon.

------
thehesiod
does it support auto stash/unstash on branch change? That's whats keeping me
on the original GitHub Desktop Client

~~~
DanPristupov
Yes, sure.

